# Westell 327W DSL router cannot connect with LINKSYS WUSB54GS adapter



## mysticmutt (Apr 2, 2006)

I have just installed Verizon DSL on my home network with a Westell 327W DSL modem/router. I can not connect subsequent desktop systems all running XP to the internet. They make the connection to the wireless router but never have access to the internet. Only the system with an Ethernet cable connected to the router can connect. 

Verizon help was very unhelpful!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you connect one of the other systems with a wire, does it connect properly?

On one of the wireless systems, do this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## joedykie (Mar 2, 2006)

With a hardwired computer access the modem by typing 192.168.1.1 into the address bar of the internet explorer. Change your network name and disable WEP then try connecting to the wireless network again. By changing the name to something more recognizable than the SSID you will be sure to connect to the right network. If you can connect without WEP then your problem is with the key. The default key for WEP enabled versalinks is on the bottom of the modem but you can create you own in the modem as well. Delete any saved wireless profiles from your network connections and try connecting again with a WEP key you create. Use hexadecimal digits rather than a passphrase to avoid other complications.
HEX: character in the following set; alpha : A - F digits : 0 - 9
ex. A1B4F0AC01


----------



## mysticmutt (Apr 2, 2006)

*Results of IPCONFIG*

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hp2

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Network Bridge (Network Bridge) 2:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-0C-6E-CC-54-DD

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.32.30

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :


----------

